# Towing And Gas Mileage With A V6 Vs. A V8



## windwill (Sep 10, 2015)

I currently have a 2010 GMC Acadia with a tow package (towing capacity of 5200 lbs). I'm towing a 2006 Outback 26RS. I want to upgrade to a larger tow vehicle, most likely a Chevy Tahoe, not sure what year yet, but with a v8 and a towing capacity of around 8200 lbs. My question is, will I get better gas mileage while towing with a v8 engine vs. a v6 engine? I know the v8 will handle towing better, but my Acadia does a decent job with the towing, although it's pretty close to the capacity for towing our Outback. I just want know if it's worth upgrading if I'm only looking for better gas mileage while towing. I know the other benefits would be better towing and safety since my Outback is close to the towing capacity of my Acadia. But that aside, I just want to know what the other benefits would be of upgrading to a vehicle with a larger engine and higher towing capacity.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

I tow my 210RS with a 2003 Silverado 1500 RWD with the 5.7 Liter V8. I am not the fastest in the mountains but I get through without problems. I have towed the trailer approximately 25,000 miles since it was new in May 2011. I average 11.5 - 12 MPG. If I knew then what I know now I would I would have purchased the Silverado 2500 with the same specs.

IMHO - Bigger is better but I don't need biggest! :drive1: Drive safe!!


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

Just want to throw a V6 diesel in to the mix. I tow my 230rs with a Audi Q7 TDI. Full packed with Karting equip and water weighs #6400. Getting 12-14mpg depending on road grade, 65mph. Empty trailer #5000 is still 14mpg. Probably due to aero resistence.

Consider a diesel. The additional cost is worth the added torque. The extra mileage and what my wife hates most. We can tow 6 hours between fill ups.


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

The diesel aside for now, I think you'll find the small v-8s like the 4.7 from Dodge and most of the v-6's will rev higher and in the end use more gas then a larger v-8 like the 5.7 .. In day to day driving the smaller the engine the less fuel you use, but for towing go with the bigger engine.. UNLESS you go with something like the ecoboost from Ford, I know a few folks who use them for towing and claim they are very efficient and effective doing so..


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I tow a 2013 250RS with a 2009 Silverado 1500 4x4 crew cab, 5.3L V8 with six speed automatic, tow package and HD cooling. Up mountains about 8 mpg, on the flats I have gotten 9.5 mpg at times. Besides the mpg, check the gas tank size. Do the math and you may be surprised that you can't go very far without a fill up.


----------

